# A loss in the Mariinsky opera troupe



## Autumn Leaves (Jan 3, 2014)

Yesterday my favorite opera singer, bass-baritone Edward Tsanga, passed away at only thirty-seven. He wasn't well-known outside Russia, but on the tours he took part in (such as the Mariinsky's tour in Birmingham and London in the fall of 2014) his talent never failed to gain appraisal from the critics and the audience. There had been several recordings featuring him: the 2005 one of _Il viaggio a Reims_, the 2013 one of _The Lefthander_, and one of _The Tale of Tsar Saltan_, recorded in 2015 and 2016 but not yet issued.

It was his singing that got me into Mozart and later into Wagner. He wasn't just a wonderful singer, but also a splendid actor with an ever-present sense of humor and love of improvisation. His Papageno, Figaro (in Mozart), Don Basilio, among the more serious parts Fasolt, Gunther, Rangoni were simply amazing, and his interaction with the audience was incomparable.

He was at the height of his career, having only three months ago finished a month-long tour in the Far East, appearing on stage sometimes three or four times a week. Only three days before his sudden passing I saw him for the last time, as Escamillo.

Rest In Peace! Memory eternal!















>


----------



## graziesignore (Mar 13, 2015)

That's very sad. I wasn't familiar with him, but will look for his work. A good bass-baritone is hard to find :-( Any news on what he passed away from?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

graziesignore said:


> That's very sad. I wasn't familiar with him, but will look for his work. A good bass-baritone is hard to find :-( Any news on what he passed away from?


I agree and I did a quick search: Causes of death were not reported, is all I can find.


----------



## Autumn Leaves (Jan 3, 2014)

Heart attack, they say in the Mariinsky. It appears he was hospitalized with heart problems the day before it during a rehearsal but then returned home – as it's said, he asked for it himself. He had a performance scheduled for yesterday evening, but he was worse again during the day and died after the ambulance arrived despite reanimation efforts…


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

http://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/a.asp?a=A3408

https://www.gazeta.ru/culture/photo/umer_vedushii_solist_mariinskogo_teatra_eduard_tsanga.shtml

https://life.ru/t/life78/959437/umier_solist_mariinskogho_tieatra_eduard_tsangha

In Google Chrome there is the option for instant translation.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Wow, what a loss. Sorry for you and sorry for all his friends and family. Terrible tragedy.

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Autumn Leaves (Jan 3, 2014)

Barelytenor said:


> Wow, what a loss. Sorry for you and sorry for all his friends and family. Terrible tragedy.
> 
> :tiphat:
> 
> ...


Thank you! Even now it's still hard to believe it.


----------

